# Plug & Play mk4 engine swap harness



## SilverTrek12v (Dec 28, 2005)

Check out these Plug & Play adapter harness for mk4 engines into (ce2) mk2-mk3 chassis. 


http://stancedubs.bigcartel.com/product/plug-play-mk4-engine-swap-harness


----------



## vwdirector (Jan 31, 2006)

Interesting. Has anyone ever used this harness before?


----------



## vw-dubs (Oct 30, 2010)

If its gab euro sport make this harness its sure they work very well ! I know this guys ! Its from quebec ! And i do really nice think whit electrical swap


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

im curious to what exactly it does, adapts the mark4 harness to a ce2 fuse box? more info would be awesome considering im doing a bdf 24v in my corrado this would be a huge help


----------



## chemilove89 (Feb 23, 2011)

burtondk12 said:


> im curious to what exactly it does, adapts the mark4 harness to a ce2 fuse box? more info would be awesome considering im doing a bdf 24v in my corrado this would be a huge help


Yes, mk4 engine harness to mk2 ce2 fusebox. All you have to do is connect them right and you be good, that's the info I got from him.


----------



## BigGreenA2 (Mar 22, 2003)

Looks like they de pinned the mk4 harness and re pinned it to the ce2 correct plugs. probably 30 wires or so. just some good wiring knowledge and correct tools. What looks to me.


----------



## chemilove89 (Feb 23, 2011)

BigGreenA2 said:


> Looks like they de pinned the mk4 harness and re pinned it to the ce2 correct plugs. probably 30 wires or so. just some good wiring knowledge and correct tools. What looks to me.


That's exactly right but not everyone have the tools and the knowledge to do that. Therefore we buy to make life easy for us.


----------



## rstolz (Jun 16, 2009)

Anyone looking at these should compare with qpeng.com over in the UK. Even with shipping prices are competitive. I've bought a couple pieces from them over the years that weren't available here. Good folks, lots of know-how.


----------



## chemilove89 (Feb 23, 2011)

rstolz said:


> Anyone looking at these should compare with qpeng.com over in the UK. Even with shipping prices are competitive. I've bought a couple pieces from them over the years that weren't available here. Good folks, lots of know-how.


Wow, good info rstolz. I just check this site out the have the 1.8t down pipe which I brought on techtonicstuning for a lot money and it's cheat on that website. I don't even know yet it the one I got will fit the mk2 right.


----------



## rstolz (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea I got my downpipe from them cuz no one in the states had it and my attempt to make it didn't end up so hot...

I have that wonderful unique AMU motor, which uses the K04 and has the turbo outlet on the side... means the downpipe has to make a ridiculous 180deg bend before heading down and under the car. They had a SPECIFIC AMU to MKI rabbit downpipe in stock.


----------



## chemilove89 (Feb 23, 2011)

rstolz said:


> Yea I got my downpipe from them cuz no one in the states had it and my attempt to make it didn't end up so hot...
> 
> I have that wonderful unique AMU motor, which uses the K04 and has the turbo outlet on the side... means the downpipe has to make a ridiculous 180deg bend before heading down and under the car. They had a SPECIFIC AMU to MKI rabbit downpipe in stock.


I'm using the stock turbo right now in the 03 awp. I'm hoping this down pipe that I got fit it.


----------



## Mk2ruben (Nov 21, 2014)

are they still available i think the site is either down or there out of business


----------

